# Pics of Tom..UKBFF Portsmouth Overall Winner 2010



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

A quick pic of Tom..ill post more once ive done more post processing

Fivos


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking awesome, good shot fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PMSL @ the t-shirt...

good work TT


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Shameless PLUGGING! 










Fivos


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats Tom, looking outstanding mate! Well deserved


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one well done tom ..


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking immense TT


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks amazing..!!

T-shirt... :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice one Tom, looking awesome as ever.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Shameless PLUGGING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom said that you lost all the other photos and this was the only one left that you could put in the Beef Magazine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Top notch :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great photos Fivos and congratulations Tom!! Mega!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Tom said that you lost all the other photos and this was the only one left that you could put in the Beef Magazine


Well Alex needs a cover shot and im sure i can persude Uncle Alex.. :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Great photos Fivos and congratulations Tom!! Mega!


Thanks Pal..got so many shots... :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos

ps dont copy the pics without my permission or ill be after you!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mind if i link them over on MT (crediting you obviously  ) or would you prefer to?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ak_88 said:


> Mind if i link them over on MT (crediting you obviously  ) or would you prefer to?


Ill nip accross and post them..

Thanks

Fivos


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking awesome TT, nice one


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Tom - Gutted i was not there to support you yesterday, the look you brought was immense! A definite contender at the Brits this year i think! Sick looking Quad sweep aswell!

Fivos - Awesome Shots again, always very impressed with your work!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Fivos must be a great photographer making Tom look that good


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

matt p said:


> Tom - Gutted i was not there to support you yesterday, the look you brought was immense! A definite contender at the Brits this year i think! Sick looking Quad sweep aswell!
> 
> Fivos - Awesome Shots again, always very impressed with your work!


Thanks mate

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cheese said:


> Fivos must be a great photographer making Tom look that good


True so True..he needs a lot of help! 

Fivos


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

great photo's, great phsyique............

well done to both.............


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ak_88 said:


> Mind if i link them over on MT (crediting you obviously  ) or would you prefer to?


Cant seem to log onto my account after password change...

So if you want mate yep just post them

Fivos


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome shots and what a pair of legs!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

toms got some big old quads!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking huge mate, excelent photos as usual fivos.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome mate!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent pics Fivos :thumbup1:

And... Well done Tom!!!! :rockon:


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done Tom big congrats


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats tom, looking big and freaky. :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great Tom, well done mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> hahahaha tom didnt see the other side of the tshirt at first
> 
> great pics fiv.. you are world class bro, shame show was so busy!
> 
> tom looked awsome,,,


Thanks Scott,

Shame didnt get time to speak to you.

Should have a chat with Joanna to sort out the shoot etc

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> you looked flat out, and by the time i came over id unfrotunately :whistling: managed to get in the way of the camera filming :cool2:
> 
> i was for a while, shes got some great ideas..made a change chatting to jo and jo grif as i was getting bored of jan tana and male trunks surrounding me!! :beer:
> 
> sending a his and hers alpha outfit to you and jo, :thumb:


Yea I heard Eric telling you off LOL :laugh:

Joanna has some great ideas and with her background she always gets things spot on...

Ah thanks for the Alpha outfits mate thats a nice touch. :beer:

Fivos


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


 THE QUADZILLER KILLER!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

great picks fivos

tom looking great


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome! Have his quads always been massive lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I will not apologise for the shameless plugging, got to get the members in somehow 

Great photos Fivos, looking forward to seeing the whole lot on CD.

I would just like to say a BIG thanks to Paul Scarborough who helped me in the final few weeks to get my condition better than its ever been.

I always do my own diet and have no problem getting into shape its always the last few days of carbing up and water depleting that I find hard and this year Paul pretty much told me what to do as my head can go a bit funny when its left to my own devices.

So MASSIVE thanks to him for his help, same again for the British but we will have had 3 goes at it by then and so I will be drier and better then.

This was the first show Ive done where I wasnt feeling fcuked for most of the day and I didnt feel thirsty at all despite not drinking anything of note for 24 hours before getting on stage.

Can't say what a load off it is to have someone else worrying about your final few days so I could enjoy the experience knowing that if it fcuked up I could blame him :lol:

And it was nice to meet a few of the UKM guys as well even though I was so tired and spaced out after the overall I didnt recognise my mate Lyndsey when he came and shook my hand lol.

Next outing for me is a guest spot at the Expo, Im having a week off diet this week although still training and cardio, then 4 weeks nailing it for the expo.

Also we start building work on the gym this week.

Busy Busy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tom looks granite hard, wow.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well deserved Tom, only a person with that name could have such an awesome physique


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you doing the finals this year Tom?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just cant get over how hard he looks, his muscle looks like rock.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

awsome result nice one m8


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I am doing the British Finals this year.

I am getting married on August 7 so originally I had planned not to do the finals but after a talk with Sara we thought that its worth doing so we will be honeymooning over Xmas instead as August holidays are ridiculously expensive.

So After the Expo I have about 6 weeks off diet then I will have to be back on diet in order to be able to take 2 weeks off around the wedding and still hit the condition needed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> *i feel this is down to EXPERTLY placed use of oil * :whistling:
> 
> *anyone who can oil a physique like this deserves kudos*! :whistling:
> 
> ...


All those late night oil sessions paid off mate, see I told you it was WORK 

Many thanks to Scott for helping me backstage with the oil and pump up. Always good to have someone backstage to calm your nerves


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bloody hell Tom what a year it is for you - planning appeal won (how awesome is that?!), Overall winner at the Pompy, getting married in August (congrats!), gym opening this year and the finals in October! Absolutely f'in top year! :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Massive quads, congratulations Tom looking really tight


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

well done tom.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

mal said:


> well done tom.


x2 :beer:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like you nailed it mate, you look awsome. Big congrats to you and good work Paul, again you have showed you dont just talk the talk you also walk the walk and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

BIG fukcing legs


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks fkn awesome!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done bro


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> body power guest poser before jay cutler..
> 
> :thumb:


Pics will be needed Tom! :bounce:


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats Tom!:laugh:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

great legs, love em


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Excellent mate...well done !!!!

Well impressed


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Well done tom, out of intrest how tall are you ?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LOCUST said:


> Well done tom, out of intrest how tall are you ?


Come on mate, dont give anyone reason to start any height jokes 

Congratulations Tom! Nice Advertising too


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice one Tom, look really impressive!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Well done tom, out of intrest how tall are you ?


Im 5'4 mate


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

well done tom you look fantastic great conditioning :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well done mate a truly deserved win......thanks for the kind words mate it was good to run through the last few weeks with you....guess i need to step it up this weekend as well to keep up with you.....lol



Tinytom said:


> I will not apologise for the shameless plugging, got to get the members in somehow
> 
> Great photos Fivos, looking forward to seeing the whole lot on CD.
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Im 5'4 mate


wow carrying some size then mate, nice.

im 5ft 5in btw lol,


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking wicked TT, congratulations


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well done tom, excellent physique, true thickness :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Fivos
> 
> ps dont copy the pics without my permission or ill be after you!


Awesome!! love this shot


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice one Tom looking great...Well done...Great pics....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom all your pics are ready and ill be sending them 1st class recorded today so you should have them tommorow.

Fivos

ps Ive included all the shots of your girl as well...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Fivos

Money well spent.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Massive well done mate!!

J


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking great TT!! Well done mate, reps!


----------



## bradleyc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done Tom!

Told you it was yours for the taking mate, if you remember in the food hall?

Fully deserved.

Nice to meet you good luck for the rest of the year.

Brad.


----------

